# Rousseau 5000 L: finally, some real dust collection for a miter saw



## smitdog (Aug 20, 2012)

Very interesting! Seen several homemade hoods but not a commercial option as of yet. The proof is in the photos, if the floor isn't covered then it's a drastic improvement!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a similar shop-made nylon enclosure for my miter saw. So you run yours with a 4" DC hose attached to the bottom of the bag, and no other hose connected to the saw, correct?


----------



## mzimmers (Sep 6, 2007)

> I have a similar shop-made nylon enclosure for my miter saw. So you run yours with a 4" DC hose attached to the bottom of the bag, and no other hose connected to the saw, correct?
> 
> - pintodeluxe


Correct-the 5000 L has a single 4" port located center, back, and bottom. Some chips settle on the inside of the hood, but I for one don't care about that.


----------



## Redive (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks for the review. Very clear and informative.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

I can attest that this ought to work as discussed herein.

I made a comparable hood for my 12' Bosch, using only cardboard boxes and some package tape. I also attached a 4" hose from my large dust collector. In my case, because it fit into my layout best, I attached the vac hose to the right side of the corrugated cardboard box.

I then rotate the dust collection, L-fitting that comes standard on the saw, so it is aimed to the right.

This setup archives results as are described here for the Rousseau hood. 
One of these days, I may take an afternoon to re-make it using plywood and sheet acrylic.

.


----------



## measure2wice (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice review. I have a 5000 that I got about 2-3 months ago but no lights. Sure is nice not to fight with the cardboard I had forever and worth every penny. I had to clamp some extra fabric near the dust port so it wouldn't suck in but no big deal.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the very in depth review; Dust is always a problem with the miter saw … I have a large plastic tub that I put a dust port into and use that. On it's best day, it catches about 2/3 of the dust.

The one thing you did not mention is how spendy the 5000L is, but I will look on the web site for that info.

We could do a whole blog on the Rube Goldberg contraptions we have made for the compound miter saws, that we love so well, to catch the dust.


----------



## mzimmers (Sep 6, 2007)

> The one thing you did not mention is how spendy the 5000L is, but I will look on the web site for that info.


Hi, Mike - I didn't include that because I didn't have that information. This product is brand spanking new. The proprietor of Rousseau expected the 5000 L to be on a few online sites by now, but I'm not sure that's happened. The 5000 (without the lights) is $150, so expect it to be modestly above that.


----------



## mzimmers (Sep 6, 2007)

Price information: I just heard back from Dale-MSRP for the 5000 L is $169, or $20 more than the version without the lights.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

Well, it is sure correct that Miter saws are messy contraptions.

My collection box won't score very high on the Rube Goldberg scale. Its just a box with a hose attachment flange. Simply turning the on-board, original equipment, exhaust nozzle so it points at the side mounted vacuum dust collector port made a huge improvement in this box style collector.

I fitted my box to the saw so that it is within 1/4 inch of the very back-most part of the saw, and up against the wall behind it. I specifically did not want anything that added to the depth of the saw from the wall. I have the saw sitting on a counter bench, essentially against the wall.

I spent the money on the Bosch so I could eliminate the rods, or anything else, that extend behind a lot of more conventional design saws. The goal was zero (minimum) clearance behind the saw. I bought this saw to replace my ancient Craftsman radial are saw, and am very happy I did that.

I looked at these type of fabric style, tent hoods, and I think they would work great. But all of them were intended to work on the saw when sitting on a stand away from the wall, and with adequate space behind the saw for the hood to occupy. I do not have that space available.

I have work task spotlights here and there in the shop, several of which are LEDs. I have employed that method to add lighting to the miter saw cut line and blade.

.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

DARN!!!
Just last week I installed a ChopShop hood from Fastcap. It does the job quit adequately. Much better than the tub like mentioned earlier. But, for a bit more, I coulda had one with a DC connection and a light.


----------



## Fallon (Nov 1, 2009)

How much does it run?

Nevermind… $150 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MFGRT06/


----------



## mzimmers (Sep 6, 2007)

> How much does it run?
> 
> Nevermind… $150 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MFGRT06/
> 
> - Fallon


$150 is the price for the 5000 (without the LED lights). The 5000 L is $170.


----------

